# Sigma Rumors website; no posts 2 months, now taken down by host?



## ScottyP (Jun 10, 2016)

Any idea what happened over at Sigma Rumors?


----------



## slclick (Jun 10, 2016)

A few weeks there, a few weeks here the SR site was decent enough but in the last year it has had nothing but far and few between dated info. You'd do better here, especially for Canon mount Sigma stuff.


----------

